# Curios geek question



## Steam613 (Aug 5, 2017)

I'd bet its the same for many of you; now that I FINALLY got the invite my focus on the forums has completely changed from the delivery forum to the tech type forums. I am asking this solely out of curiosity. I can't see how the answer has any practicality in the real world. The manual states that regen braking can be limited for several reasons; one of which was the battery being close to fully charged. So I was wondering; would that be full based on capacity or the preset charge limit I can dictate?
I can only think of one scenario where it may matter. Say a long road trip with some significant elevation changes. I charge to 80% at a high elevation and its a long haul to the next supercharger. I have my charge limit at 90%. As I'm recouping more power than I'm using on this fictitious long downhill run would regen breaking quit at 90%? If so I imagine that would necessitate a change in driving technique as I would have to apply those old fashioned brake things more to control my speed.
Interested in your thoughts or maybe someone has tested this on an any model.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Steam613 said:


> The manual states that regen braking can be limited for several reasons; one of which was the battery being close to fully charged. So I was wondering; would that be full based on capacity or the preset charge limit I can dictate?


That's based on capacity. When the car regens, it has to send the generated electricity somewhere. If it can't send it to the battery, then it can't regen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

So I set my charge limit to 85% and charge to it over night every night. When I begin my daily commute I immediately have regen and one pedal driving.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

@Steam613 the regen limit cuts in when the battery is near 100%... setting at 80-90% has never had the regen cut in..

It also cuts in when the battery is very cold and needs to warm up


----------

